
Presidential Election Results - plg
http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/president?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-abc-region&region=span-abc-region&WT.nav=span-abc-region
======
bemmu
Really sleek view of the results. Thought this loaded unusually fast and
looking at the code, all scripts are defer asynced at the bottom.

The data seems to be polled every 10 seconds from
[https://intf.nyt.com/newsgraphics/2016/11-08-election-
foreca...](https://intf.nyt.com/newsgraphics/2016/11-08-election-
forecast/president.json)

~~~
ethbro
Hypothetical: if you deploy a webpage for a time-limited event (e.g. vote
results) with an async update cycle, what options for throttling do you have
if your load exceeds expectations? Is there a best practices for having a
server-controlled "Plan B" throttling mechanism?

I'm making the assumption that the majority of users will load the page and
leave it running unmodified.

~~~
HappyTypist
You add exponential falloff if the server returns anything but a 200.

